# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kendi militanlarını öldürüp törenle gömüyor!..

## bozok

*Kendi militanlarını öldürüp törenle gömüyor!..* 


*Behiç KILIü*
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 10/09/2009* 



Eşkıya her fırsatta gövde gösterisi yapmaya özen gösteriyor, özellikle militanlarının cenazeleri, ölüye olan yaklaşımın yarattığı imkanlar nedeniyle eşkıya propagandalarına imkan tanıyor... PKK çetesi de ölü istismarını becerip, cenazelerin dibinde boy gösteriyor, ortaya çıkan* “dokunulmazlık”* sayesinde devlete kin kusabiliyor!.. Bu yüzden PKK, militanlarının ölümünden yararlanıyor!..

Ortada daha da çarpıcı bir durum da var!..

PKK, *“Türklere karşı savaşırken şehit(!) oldu”* diye cenazelerinde slogan attığı bazı militanlarını kendisi öldürüyor!.. Yani, çete içi çekişmelerde, menfaatler yüzünden eşkıya çetesi bir biriyle silahlı biçimde kapışıyor... Sonuçta, örgüt içi infazlar gerçekleşiyor...

Eşkıya çetesi bu çatışmalarda infaz edilen militanlara da *“tören”* yapıyor... Militanları kendilerinin infaz ettiğini, öldürdüklerini ailelerinden saklıyorlar ve onlara çocuklarının *“Türklere karşı çarpışırken kahramanca öldüğü”* masalını anlatıyorlar!..

Böylece aynı zamanda çete içinde de, militanların kayıplarının sorgulanması, öteki militanlarca kötü örnek alınmaması amaçlanıyor...

Bu şekilde son infazların da,* “Murat İrikmen, “Rodi” kod adlı Metin İğne, “Hozan Faraşin” kod adlı Hasan Maho, “Akif” kod adlı Muhittin Kelekçiler ve “Hamza” kod adlı Musa Yılmaz”* isimli örgüt mensupları olduğu ortaya çıktı.


*Vekiller kaldırdı!..*
Yukarıda adlarını yazdığım eşkıya militanları, Erzurum bölgesinde öldüler.. Cenazeleri malum partinin o meşhur vekillerinin de katılımıyla kaldırtıldı.. Arkalarından kahramanlık menkıbeleri(!)söylendi. Aysel Tuğluk adındaki vekil kadın, *“Bu ortamın bu ölümleri getirdiği”* nutkunu attı..

*şimdi gelelim zurnanın zırtladığı yere!..*

Elimde, çete kaynaklarından bir bilgi notu var.. O not, şu satırlardan oluşuyor..

*“ürgüt içinde son dönemde tırmanışa geçen ve kırsal alanda hızla yayılan ” çeteleşme “ ve rant kavgasına kurban edilen örgüt mensuplarının ailelerinden ve Kürtlerin tepkisinden çekinen PKK yönetimi, öncekilerde olduğu gibi, bu defa da infazları ”* kaza “(!) diye duyurdu. Yani infazlara bulunan yeni kılıf: *Kaza!..*

PKK’nın televizyonuna yansıyan açıklamada (19 Ağustos 2009); ” HPG Basın ve İrtibat Merkezi, Murat Nehri’ni geçmeye çalışırken birbirlerine yanlışlıkla çarpıp kayarak nehre düşen 6 gerilla hayatını kaybetti. HPG’nin açıklamasına göre, 24 Temmuz günü yaşamını yitiren gerillaların kimlikleri şöyle: Bingöl Karlıova doğumlu *Murat İrikmen*, Bingöl Karlıova doğumlu “Rodi” kod adlı *Metin İğne*, Van doğumlu *“Hozan Faraşin”* kod adlı Hasan Maho, Bingöl doğumlu *“Akif”* kod adlı Muhittin Kelekçiler ve Hatay doğumlu* “Hamza”* kod adlı Musa Yılmaz 



*Kendi adamları!..*
Bu bilgi notu örgütün oldukça derininden!.. üok da detaylı...

şöyle devam ediyor..

“Geçen ay da PKK televizyonuna yansıyan benzer bir haberde, 1980 Diyarbakır Silvan doğumlu* ” Hogir Merqani “* kod adlı *Hayrullah Alphan,* 1988 Diyarbakır Bismil doğumlu ” Berxwedan Amed “ kod adlı *Sait Soylu* ve 1966 Dersim Pülümür doğumlu ” Faysal Astare “ kod adlı *Yüksel Yıldız’*ın ” kaza “(!) sonucu öldükleri açıklanmıştı. (” Kaza “(!) denilmişti, ama nasıl bir kaza olduğu konusunda bilgi verilmemişti.)” 


*PKK’nın infaz listesi bile oluşmuş!..*

*“İntihar etti” , “kendini yaktı”, “yıldırım düştü”, “kayadan yuvarlandı”, “ayağı kaydı selde boğuldu”, “psikolojik bunalımdaydı”, “kalp krizi geçirdi”, “kaza kurşunu”* türünden bahanelerle kamuoyuna duyurulan Faruk Bozkurt, Engin Sincer, Yasin Kanat, Viyan Soran, Berzan Dürre, Mustafa Günaydın, Murat Bayun, Nazime Adtürk, Salih Tatoğlu, Abdurrahman üz, Bilal Dilek, üzcan Koyuncu, Atilla Kanda, şeyhmus Erden, Suriyeli Ziryan, Sakine Kahraman, Akif Zagros, şirvan Nali, Mehmet Taş, şahbettin Kereman gibi militanların ölümlerinin *“infaz”* sonucu gerçekleştirildiği anlatılıyor..

PKK’nın tepesinde sonsuz bir saltanat olduğu malum... şu açılım meselesinde bile, bu tepedekilere bir formül arandığı bilgileri geliyor!..

Bir konu da şu... PKK içinde despotizm en üst seviyede.. İnfazlar için çete başları bu kadar insafsız... Bölgede, dağda taşta hayvan kemiklerini toplatıp *“toplu katliam”* (!) diye devlete saldıran o malum vekillerin *“aydın”* teranesindeki sahtekarların bu açık infazlar karşısında sesleri çıkmıyor!..

PKK çetesinden ilk kurtarılacaklar, önce Kürt kökenli insanlarımızdır.. 

...

----------


## bozok

*PKK dedikleri...* 


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 12/09/2009* 





“PKK, *’Türklere karşı savaşırken şehit(!) oldu’* diye cenazelerinde slogan attığı bazı militanlarını kendisi öldürüyor!..” dedik.. Murat İrikmen, Bingöl Karlıova doğumlu “Rodi” kod adlı Metin İğne, Van doğumlu “Hozan Faraşin” kod adlı Hasan Maho, Bingöl doğumlu “Akif” kod adlı Muhittin Kelekçiler ve Hatay doğumlu “Hamza” kod adlı Musa Yılmaz adlı militanların başına gelen buydu... Aslında geniş bir liste vardı, PKK’nın kendi militanlarından infaz ettikleri için ve bir çırpıda, 1980 Diyarbakır Silvan doğumlu “Hogir Merqani” kod adlı Hayrullah Alphan, 1988 Diyarbakır Bismil doğumlu “Amed” kod adlı Sait Soylu ve 1966 Pülümür doğumlu Yüksel Yıldız’ın “kaza” (!) sonucu öldükleri açıklanmıştı. “İntihar etti”, “kendini yaktı”, “yıldırım düştü”, “kayadan yuvarlandı”, “ayağı kaydı, selde boğuldu”, “psikolojik bunalımdaydı”, “kalp krizi geçirdi”, “kaza kurşunu” türünden bahanelerle kamuoyuna duyurulan Faruk Bozkurt, Engin Sincer, Yasin Kanat, Viyan Soran, Berzan Dürre, Mustafa Günaydın, Murat Bayun, Nazime Adtürk, Salih Tatoğlu, Abdurrahman üz, Bilal Dilek, üzcan Koyuncu, Atilla Kanda, şeyhmus Erden, Suriyeli Ziryan, Sakine Kahraman, Akif Zagros, şirvan Nali, Mehmet Taş, şahbettin Kereman gibi militanların ölümlerinin “infaz” sonucu gerçekleştirildiği anlatılıyordu..



*ülüp gidiyorlar...*
Bir yanda milyonlarca doların üzerinde tepinen, dünyanın dört köşesinde lüks içerisinde *“icrai sanat”* içerisinde olan, uyuşturucu başta olmak üzere, karanlık ticaretle zenginleştikçe zenginleşen lider kadroları... Beri yanda da ömürleri en çok üç dört yıl olan, dağa taşınıp ellerine silah tutuşturulan kandırılmış zavallılar... *İşte PKK...*

Son 25 yıl, hem Türkiye’nin güneydoğusundaki, hem de Irak’ın kuzeyindeki dağlar PKK’lıların yuvalandıkları alanlar olarak gündeme geldi... Bu bölgelerde, güvenlik güçlerinin müdahaleleri sonucu, binlerce PKK’lı can verdi... Bu PKK’lıların bir çoğunun cesetleri, işte bu dağların kuytularında kaldı, sarp kayalar arasında kayboldu gitti... üatışmadan sonra ölen PKK’lıların cesetleri, kaçan arkadaşları tarafından terk edildi, cesetler ya vahşi hayvanlarca parçalandı, ya da oralarda çürüdü gitti...
Bir çok operasyona katılan ve şimdi emekli olan görevlilerin hatıralarından çok çarpıcı bir sonuç ortaya çıkıyor... PKK’nın kodamanları, çatışmalarda ön saflarda, acemi, yaşı küçük çaresizleri kullanıyorlar... Bir çok cesedin 15-16 yaşlarında olduğu belirtiliyor...

Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü Terörle Mücadele Daire Başkanlığı tarafından kamuoyuna sunulan bilgi notu, çok çarpıcı ve acıklı bir manzarayı yansıtıyor...



*Polis kayıtları* 

Aynen şöyle deniliyor... 

* ürgüte katılarak aç, susuz, sefalet içerisinde faaliyet gösterirken sağlığı bozulan militanların tedavilerinin yaptırılmayarak ölüme terk edildiklerini veya intihar türü eylemlere gönderilerek ölüme zorlandıklarını, 

* ürgüt içerisindeki kadın militanların erkeklerin zevk aracı olduğunu, erkek militanların da homoseksüel ilişkilere girdiklerini, örgütte kısa bir süre de olsa kalan genç kızların istemedikleri ilişkilere zorlandıklarını, direnenlerin de ajan, provokatör ve iş birlikçi iddiasıyla öldürüldüklerini, 

* Kimi zaman günlerce bir lokma ekmekten yoksun kalan teröristlerin katır, eşek, kaplumbağa, kurbağa gibi hayvanların etiyle beslenmeye çalıştıklarını, 

* ürgüte katılanların ömrünün fazla olmadığını, 3-4 yıl yaşayanların sayısının çok az olduğunu, onun için sorumluları hariç, örgüttekilerin yaş ortalamasının 18-20 civarında bulunduğunu, 

* ürgütten kaçıp kurtulma girişiminde bulunan veya örgüte uyum sağlayamayanların üzerinde naylon yakma, buz üzerinde bekletme, aç-susuz bekletme ve örgütten dışlama şeklinde cezalandırıldıklarını, 

* ürgüt mensuplarının, örgüte destek veren köylerden bazılarına erzak temini için gittiklerinde bazı ailelerin kızlarına, ölüm tehdidiyle tecavüz ettiklerini, 

* ürgütten ayrılmak istediklerini söyledikleri için veya kaçma girişiminde bulunan ve başarısız olan örgüt mensupları hakkında sözde mahkemeler kurarak idam kararı verip uygulandığını ve bunları diğer örgüt mensuplarına ibret olsun diye videoya kaydederek seyrettirdiklerini, 

* ürgütün, özellikle kendi kadrolarında duygusal ilişkiye giren ve evlenmek isteyenler hakkında ölüm emri verdiğini biliyor muydunuz?” 

Emniyet’in sunumu böyle...

Hatırlatalım, çetenin lider kadroları, saltanat hayatı sürüyorlar!..

...

----------

